# New Honey House



## CovertBeekInColleyville (Jun 12, 2009)

That is nice!:applause:


----------



## oldenglish (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice looking, I assume you are going to build a ramp ?
Hauling buckets up ramps would get old real quick.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Parke County Queen said:


> Our new honey house!! Not finished on the inside yet. Ran out of money. *sigh*


In your other thread you posted pics from your vacation in Daytona... I guess we know here the money went!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

So, in the mean time, are you going to rent it out to someone who needs a place to sleep? 

How about the "Parke County Queen's Bed and Breakfast"? Beekeeping tours and educational experiences extra.


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

the house was built on a hill. The back door is only a couple of steps up. This year I certainly won't have to worry about hauling "buckets" of honey. I didn't get much. Bees swarmed and also, I am trying to change to all mediums. Therefore, needed a lot of new drawn comb. Most of the honey is being kept by my girls.


----------

